# Ram or other Apisto with tiger barbs?



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

hey guys i was just curious as to know what would go better and live more harmoniously with my school of tiger barbs. i have a 26gal bow and im freeing up some space enough for a breeding trio. Would a ram be better of or a different type of apistogramma? And whichever it may be, would anyone care to suggest a particular type? Also, id like to try and not break the bank with buying a trio of cichlids. im looking at maybe 20 dollars since i have no job and im a college student.

Also, which apisto's and rams are easier to maintain? im only one year new with this aquarium hobby =X. my pH is naturally around 6.0 to 6.5 in my area but i have a 7.0 buffer that i add during a bi-weekly 20% water change. 

Would dwarf cichlids or any cichlid for that matter be able to thrive with just one male and one female? and sorry, last question i promise...can someone tell me a little bit about kribs and keyhole cichlids and/or suggest any other cichlid that stays relatively small in size? 

im so intrigued by cichlids as of late. i just dont know which ones to choose and i dont want to make a mistake. i dont like having to bring back a fish to the LFS because they didnt mesh well with the other fish in my tank. Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I shop at Big Als. great selection. how about these kribs. they are only $4.00/fish or usually 3/$10. they are easy to sex as well. just a thought, since rams are pricier.

http://www.thekrib.com/Apisto/P-pulcher-male.jpg


----------



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

ive never seen a krib in person. are they as beautiful as a ram? are they hardy and will they be able to hold their own against 6 barbs?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

First, I'd get rid of the pleco. He's going to either outgrow it or you are going to stunt him. They become quite large, much too large for a 26g.

I don't have my rams and tigers in the same tank so I'm not sure about the compatibility. However, to minimize any aggression, add a couple more tigers. The more there are, the less likely they are to pick on anyone else.

Chemical pH buffers are a bad thing. pH swings are much worse for fish than stable low or high pH. You're better off putting some argonite in a bag in your filter or in the tank itself. That will raise the pH safely and maintain it.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

bryangeles said:


> ive never seen a krib in person. are they as beautiful as a ram? are they hardy and will they be able to hold their own against 6 barbs?


yes, yes and most definately yes


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Rams like their water more acidic (below 7.0) and are quite timid. Kribs would be a better fit IMO. They are much more outgoing and more fun to watch. I have kribs in my community and keep rams in their own tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2006)

I also think the Kribs would be better. They are a little more fiesty than rams, so would definitely be able to hold their own against the barbs. And yes they are very beautiful fish.

The "right" pH isn't exactly as important as a stable pH. I have a bolivian in a pH of 7 and I had a German ram in the same pH until she died (from an injury). The German always displayed great colors, as does my bolivian now, so the right pH for a fish isn't really important unless you are breeding them. 

Kribs will be great with 1 male and 1 female. They may get a little aggressive when breeding, but they shouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

well guys i ended up buying apistos instead. i got a pair of beautiful A. trifasciata at 16 a pop but the guy at the LFS gave me a 4 dollar discount haha.. i really hope they thrive. they're such beautiful fish (and the most expensive fish ive ever bought) :X any tips? they're currently at about a 6.4pH and there's a small trace of ammonia but they guy at the LFS said that it shouldnt be too much a problemo. im an amateur trying to try dwarf cichlids so be patient with me haha. any advice you can give me will be beneficial advice.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Holy cow, at first I thought you said you bought $16 of them!  That's what I get for coming on here when I've got insomnia.  Can't sleep, can't stop my brain from coming up with ideas on how to get hubby to let me set up my 55 and get a couple of T.baileyi puffers that I desperately want. They've been at the LFS for awhile. Someone bought them once and couldn't care for them properly so she returned them. Wonder if I could get the prices down. Hubby says he'll never pay more than $100 for a fish. Well, one is $139 and one is $169. I wonder if I could talk them down to $200 for both?  Gotta try anyway, right?


----------



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

wow i guess that's how much of an amateur i am lol i knew people payed alot but i had no idea you guys payed that much! haha so like 15 dollars isnt much at all huh? haha def. post pics of them once you get them im really anticipating you getting them =)


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

dwool36 said:


> Rams like their water more acidic (below 7.0) and are quite timid. Kribs would be a better fit IMO. They are much more outgoing and more fun to watch. I have kribs in my community and keep rams in their own tank.


What is this fish in your avatar?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

German blue ram I believe.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

If you are talking about my avatar, Boxermom is correct. It is a German Blue Ram.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

It just didn't seem like one because most I've seen are pale and not as colorful. Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You are probably thinking of Bolivian rams. Very similar but no, they aren't as colorful. Pale and muted colors.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

also rams dont fully color until they mature a little so you may have seen some juveniles at your lfs.


----------

